# volant (construction)



## negu100

hola! Alguien me podría decir como traducir la palabra "volant" tal como aparece en esta frase? Gracias. 
Un vaste grenier dont on a jeté les murs de refend par terre pour en faire une seule pièce, si grande maintenant, si disproportionnée, que le plancher a trop de volant, et qu'il s'effondrerait sur l'étage inférieur, si les enfants, toujours surveillés, n'étaient forcés de modérer leurs ébats,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches negu100, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Es esto (CNTRL).


> _BÂT._     Espace compris entre deux supports qui se suivent.


No sé exactamente cómo se llama en español, he visto:
- vuelo; volada/o; voladizo

Espera confirmación... o no.
¡Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## negu100

gracias, ya sabía esa definición y el término español que me parecía más próximo es "vano", que también es un término de arquitectura, pero no estaba del todo seguro; crees que puede llegar a ser?, no conocía el término voladizo, pero ahora que lo busco me parece más próximo por la raiz a "volant" pero un poco más lejano por el sentido, que opinás?
 Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Vano *me parece una opción correcta ya que admite una sujeción perimetral o semi-perimetral que _voladizo_ no tiene.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El vano sería el hueco en sí y su "volant" el dintel; de un arco sería el entredós.

Del _Diccionario visual de términos arquitectónicos_. Coordinador: Lorenzo de la Plaza Escudero.


> Vuelo o buelo: La parte de una fábrica o elemento que sobresale respeto del paramento que la sostiene


En la definición de *can*:


> Extremo saliente de una viga [...] para sostener el vuelo de un tejado



Ver también este blog en el que se habla del vuelo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
L'expression est:_ le plancher a trop de volant_ c'est à dire qu'il est devenu trop vaste et trop instable par suite de la destruction des murs de refend qui le soutenaient, opération qui a agrandi l'intervalle existant entre les murs et compromet la solidité du plancher qui a perdu _de facto_ sa relation avec le plafond (le volant).
El sentido es el siguiente: _el piso del desván (el entarimado) carece de solidez._ Puede servir de traducción a falta de una mejor opción.
Quizá se podría emplear este sentido de *vano*:*2.     * adj. _Hueco_, _vacío y falto de solidez_.(DRAE) pero no sé cómo usarlo.
A dormir...


----------



## negu100

Bueno, muchas gracias. 
**** Regla 2: una pregunta por hilo. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> El vano sería el hueco en sí y su "volant" el dintel; de un arco sería el entredós.
> Ver también este blog en el que se habla del vuelo.



Exacto, el vano es el hueco que queda bajo el suelo. Al haber suprimido ciertas paredes, este hueco se ha hecho demasiado grande y peligra la solidez del suelo que lo cubre.

El vuelo, volante o voladizo, es un elemento horizontal anclado al resto del edificio por uno de sus lados sólo. Precisamente como aparece en el vínculo indicado más arriba por *Martine *y como también aparece aquí.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je reviens un instant sur cette question. Il ne s'agit pas de donner une traduction du terme _volant_ dans le domaine du bâtiment et qui est affaire de spécialistes (et je suis prêt à parier que c'est un terme que que l'auteur ignore) mais bien de traduire l'expression "*avoir trop de volant*" qui signifie "qui est mal attaché à" , "qui est mal relié à" , en l'ocurrence au plafond, d'où ma proposition.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

negu100 said:


> Un vaste grenier dont on a jeté les murs de refend par terre pour en faire une seule pièce, si grande maintenant, si disproportionnée, que le plancher a trop de volant, et qu'il s'effondrerait sur l'étage inférieur, si les enfants, toujours surveillés, n'étaient forcés de modérer leurs ébats,



À la suite du commentaire de *Gurb*, j'ai quelques doutes, moi aussi, sur les connaissances de l'auteur dans le domaine de la construction.

1- Si je comprends bien, le fameux grenier se trouverait à un premier étage car: "il s'effondrerait sur l'étage inférieur"

2- Ses murs de refend seraient ceux situés sous son plancher, c-à-d, au rez-de-chaussée: _"Mur de refend_: Mur de soutien" (CNRTL) 

3- L'auteur dit qu'en supprimant les murs, primo, on a obtenu une seule pièce et, secundo, le plancher risque de s'effondrer: c'est ici que se trouve le mystère car si les murs se trouvaient dans le grenier même, il n'y aurait aucune crainte que le plancher ne s'effondre sur l'étage inférieur.

À moins que je n'ai rien compris (ce qui est aussi fort possible...).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tampoco soy especialista (pero ayer me leí el diccionario que cito enterito  ).

Este volant desde mis nulos conocimientos lo entiendo como _portée_.
¿Eso ayuda?


----------



## GURB

Hola Martine
Podrías explicarnos lo que para ti significa "avoir trop de portée", suite à la destruction des murs de refend (tabiques de carga).
Hasta luego.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Pues... no .
Me remito al diccionario (CNTRL) :


> ♦ Longueur d'un élément horizontal comprise entre deux points d'appui, sans intermédiaire


Et il me vient l'image de l'ombre... portée. À midi elle ne le sera pas, au coucher elle sera immense.
Si je reviens au _volant _ce sera la distance entre le sujet qui provoque l'ombre et l'extrémité de celle-là. Pour une ombre pas de problème, pour un plancher ça devient dangereux.

Mais je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il s'agirait en tout cas des murs qui se trouvent *sous *le plancher du grenier.

Je suis à côté de la plaque ? (sans doute )


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir


> Mais je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il s'agirait en tout cas des murs qui se trouvent *sous *le plancher du grenier.


Pas sous le plancher mais *sous le plafond* (ou sous le toit) puisqu'il s'agit d'un grenier. Les murs de refend (éléments verticaux) qui ont été abattus reliaient le plancher au plafond ou directement au toit, ce qui compromet la stabilité du plancher, lequel n'étant plus soutenu menace de s'effondrer. OUF!
Allez n'en faisons pas tout un foin!
Bonne soirée
.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Pas sous le plancher mais *sous le plafond* (ou sous le toit) puisqu'il s'agit d'un grenier. Les murs de refend (éléments verticaux) qui ont été abattus reliaient le plancher au plafond ou directement au toit, ce qui compromet la stabilité du plancher, lequel n'étant plus soutenu menace de s'effondrer. OUF!
> Allez n'en faisons pas tout un foin!
> Bonne soirée
> .



Dans ce cas-là, c'est en effet le toit qui s'effondrerait et non pas le plancher, comme il est dit dans la phrase...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

GURB said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pas sous le plancher mais *sous le plafond* (ou sous le toit) puisqu'il s'agit d'un grenier.


Et les enfants où jouent-ils ?  Sur le toit ? Dans des combles sous le toit et sur le grenier ? ou tout simplement le grenier est-il un bâtiment isolé transformé en loft sur lequel on a installé une mezzanine ?

Je cherche à comprendre.
Et en tout cas quel mot pour la traduction ?


----------



## negu100

bueno, gracias a todos, surgieron tantas cosas que cada vez parece más difícil saber a que se refiere. encontré dos frases que tal vez ayuden, ya que creo que "volant" metafóricamente puede estar siendo usada en un sentido sino similar. Consideran que aquí se trata más de "vano" o "voladizo"? Se me ocurre también "tramo", no creen que podría ser? Aquí las escribo:
-





> À travers souvenirs d'enfance le drame actuel réveille échos de drame de l'enfance et réference à la sexualiÀ travers souvenirs d'enfance le drame actuel réveille échos de drame de l'enfance et réference à la sexualité somatique oú il s'ancre. Mais ceci n'est ni causeté somatique oú il s'ancre. Mais ceci n'est ni cause ni effet; c'est volant, grain de sable sur lequel l' huître fait sa perle avec le temps.


, 

En el mismo texto aparece también volant:


> L'amour physique n'est le symbolisé universel, n'est intéressé dans toute operation humaine et n'y apporte sa contribution, son poids, son volant, que parce qu'il symbolise lui même au plus haut point l'incarnation, la corporéité, le rapport charnel avec autrui.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Negu*:

El uso de la palabra *volant *en la frase de la consulta, no tiene nada de metafórico sino todo lo contrario. Es algo muy concreto y pragmático ya que, según el autor, se trata de un suelo (un piso, una losa) de dimensiones demasiado grandes y  con riesgo de hundirse.

Yo no dudaría en traducir *trop de volant* por *demasiado vano*.


----------



## negu100

hola Victor Perez, si estoy de acuerdo que en la frase a la que te referís no tiene ningún sentido metáforico. Lo estaba diciendo de "volant" en la nueva frase que escribí, cuya función parece estar siendo equiparada a la del grano de arena en la formación de la perla.


----------



## GURB

Hola Martine
Pour moi l'idée est très claire, la traduction c'est autre chose.
Les enfants jouent sur le plancher du grenier d'une maison, ferme etc...Celui-ci vient d'être agrandi par la suppression des murs de refend ou murs porteurs  sur lesquels repose la charpente.Cette transformation compromet la solidité de l'édifice  car plus rien de bien solide ne relie le plancher au plafond (si le grenier a été mansardé) ou directement à la charpente (si le grenier n'a pas été aménagé) et il a maintenant "trop de volant" c'est à dire qu'il est mal relié aux éléments précédents et menace de s'effondrer sur le plancher de l'étage en dessous pardi!
. C'est dommage que je ne puisse pas te faire un petit dessin (tu sais la petite maison au toit triangulaire avec le grenier en dessous puis les étages) comme à l'école primaire tu comprendrais mieux que par mes longs discours.
En espérant avoir été clair, je te souhaite de passer un bon WE.


----------



## blink05

......../.\
....../.....\
..../.........\ ---> Toit triangulaire
../.............\ 
/.................\
|_________________|
|.................|
|.................|--->Piso de arriba
|.................|
|_________________|
|....|.......|....|
|....|.......|....|--->Granero
|....|.......|....|
|____|_______|____|

¡Dibujo!. 
Eso entiendo yo. La ausencia de los muros en rojo puede producir que el piso de arriba caiga sobre el granero. ¿Eso entienden ustedes?

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Gracias a todos por intentar hacerme comprender, por vuestro tiempo y paciencia.
Un beso


----------



## Víctor Pérez

blink05 said:


> ......../.\
> ....../.....\
> ..../.........\ ---> Toit triangulaire
> ../.............\
> /.................\
> |_________________|
> |.................|
> |.................|--->Piso de arriba
> |.................|
> |_________________|
> |....|.......|....|
> |....|.......|....|--->Granero
> |....|.......|....|
> |____|_______|____|
> 
> ¡Dibujo!.
> Eso entiendo yo. La ausencia de los muros en rojo puede producir que el piso de arriba caiga sobre el granero. ¿Eso entienden ustedes?
> 
> Saludos.



¡Bravo *Blink*! ¡Esto ya es ingeniería lingüística!

Recordemos la frase de la polémica:



> Un vaste grenier dont on a jeté les murs de refend par terre pour en faire une seule pièce, si grande maintenant, si disproportionnée, que le plancher a trop de volant, et qu'il s'effondrerait sur l'étage inférieur, si les enfants, toujours surveillés, n'étaient forcés de modérer leurs ébats,



"le plancher a trop de volant", quel plancher? celui du grenier. Por lo tanto, el granero no puede estar abajo, sino arriba. A partir de ahí, hay que hacer nuevas conjeturas...


----------



## blink05

CNRTL "volant2, subst. masc." 


> *A. −* _BÂT._     Espace compris entre deux supports qui se suivent. Synon. _portée._ (Dict. xxe s.).


El volant es del plancher del grenier, o más bien, del grenier en sí. Es la distancia, excesiva en este caso, entre los 2 soportes, que son las paredes exteriores. A consecuencia de ese volant, es el piso de arriba que puede caer.

Saludos a ambos, me alegra que les guste mi obra .

EDIT: Claro... será el plancher de arriba qui s'effondre. Es que si le sacamos las vigas al grenier, la única posibilidad, es que caiga el techo, no el suelo.... las cargas descienden, el suelo no está colgando de las paredes, es el techo que se apoya en las paredes.... Cabe recordar que uno en general habla de plancher para el suelo, pero en construcción, se usa el término para la separación entre 2 pisos.


----------



## blink05

Ok, me enredé un poco.... parece que voy a esperar también las nuevas conjeturas de las que habla Víctor .

Me parece importante de todas formas recordar que nunca el suelo va a estar colgando de los tabiques. Osea, sacarlos, no va a hacer que el suelo se caiga. Así que para mí, la única posibilidad es que se caiga un techo. Osea, los niños tendrían que estar jugando en el piso sobre aquel donde se retiraron las paredes.

Edit: i.e, necesariamente tenemos que tener esta construcción:

|___NIÑOS_________|___> plancher que cae
|....|.......|....|
|....|.......|----|---> murs de refend
|....|.......|....|
|____|_______|____|


----------



## GURB

Hola
Le dessin de Blink est parfait sauf qu'*en France le grenier (desván) est toujours sous le toit* dans la partie triangulaire. Dans une maison telle qu'on la représente traditionnellement et schématiquement le toit est toujours triangulaire avec une pente plus ou moins prononcée selon les régions.
Le plancher qui risque de tomber c'est celui du grenier (toit triangulaire dans le dessin), de cet espace sous le toit, où on avait coutume d'entreposer toute sorte d'objets de rebus et ou les enfants aimaient aller jouer à l'abri de la surveillance des parents. Souviens-toi Martine du grenier de ta grand mère ou de la maison familiale...pas de nos modernes appartements.


----------



## blink05

Mise à jour:

......../.\
....../.....\
..../.........\ ---> Toit triangulaire
../_____________\ ___> Plancher plafond du grenier
 /....|.......|...\ 
 |____|_NIÑOS_|____| ---> Grenier avec murs de refondement
 |...........___...|
|..........|___|..|
|.....__..........|
 |....|..|.........|
|____|°_|_________|

Y los niños tendrían que controlar su juego en el desván, porque la estructura es endeble, y si mueven demasiado se les puede caer el techo en la cabeza. C'est ça?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nos vamos acercando, *Blink*. 

Solo tengo una observación: las paredes rojas de contención deben estar en la sala de abajo. Cuando, para hacer esta sala más espaciosa, derriban esas paredes, el suelo del granero, arriba, donde juegan los niños, corre peligro de derrumbe.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El Littré da la definición de *volant *que proporciona Martine :
15. Terme de construction. Portée, longueur comprise entre les supports.

Y como ejemplo del mismo, la frase por la que pregunta Blink. 
http://littre.reverso.net/dictionnaire-francais/definition/volant

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## blink05

Víctor Pérez said:


> Nos vamos acercando, *Blink*.
> 
> Solo tengo una observación: las paredes rojas de contención deben estar en la sala de abajo. Cuando, para hacer esta sala más espaciosa, derriban esas paredes, el suelo del granero, arriba, donde juegan los niños, corre peligro de derrumbe.



También consideré esa alternativa... pero no es posible, porque en la frase inicial las paredes pertenecen al grenier. Y el grenier, de acuerdo a lo que me aclara Gurb, es la pieza más alta en la casa. Los niños no pueden estar jugando arriba.

¿Nos acercamos? Sino de todas formas ya hay una traducción propuesta, y estoy empezando a dudar que el autor haya hecho el estudio de su grenier del punto de vista ingenieril. Tal vez sus suelos realmente cuelgan de las paredes. Mi profesor lo mataría.

Saludos.


Edit: Por si a alguien le interesa, acá está el texto original:

http://gallica2.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k87040j.image.r=revue+des+deux+mondes.f804.langFR.

El texto pertenece a un artículo sobre "Les Ecoles à Paris" de un número de 1987 de La Revue des Deux Mondes.

Me imagino que la pregunta original (que no era mía, Gévy, sino de _negu100_) nació de la consulta de un diccionario como el que envías, y no de la lectura del texto.

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Blink !



> Me imagino que la pregunta original (que no era mía, Gévy, sino de _negu100_) nació de la consulta de un diccionario como el que envías, y no de la lectura del texto.



Oups ! Pardon, c'est que tu as tellement participé, pris ça à coeur, dessiné, expliqué, demandé... que j'en ai oublié l'auteur du premier message. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola Blink
Veo que mis explicaciones no han sido bien entendidas. Algunas aclaraciones adicionales.
En una construcción de tipo tradicional (aquí una escuela) hay cuatro paredes exteriores y varias paredes de carga interiores (murs de refend ou porteurs) paralelas o perpendiculares a la fachada. Luego vienen los tabiques que no soportan ninguna carga. Estas paredes de carga o portantes van desde los cimientos hasta el tejado (en tu primer dibujo (21) serían las paredes en rojo pero que irían hasta la cubierta). Sirven para soportar la cubierta y el piso de cada habitación. En tu texto se trata del desván, es decir la parte de la casa situada directamente debajo del tejado; por su gran inclinación, en muchas regiones, estos desvanes son abuhardillados y ofrecen así la posibilidad de tener una o dos habitaciones más. En el caso que nos ocupa para agrandarlo han quitado las paredes portantes que lo dividían en varias partes. Como es la pieza de la casa situada en la parte más alta del edificio esta operación (bastante corriente) no tiene consecuencias mayores-ya que el tejado sigue sostenido por las vigas que descansan sobre las paredes exteriores- tan sólo peligra la solidez del piso de tablas que ya no tiene relación con el armazón y la techumbre. Ahora efectivamente este piso "a trop de _volant_" = trop de portée (volant en bastardilla en el texto original) es decir que carece de puntos de apoyo ya no está bastante apuntalado, no sé qué otras palabras emplear.
Si hubiesen echado abajo las paredes de carga de la planta baja o del primer piso entonces todo el edificio se habría derrumbado.
NB: era corriente, en este tipo de casas, que los niños jugasen en el desván. Es tópico decir "les enfants aiment jouer dans le grenier de leur grand mère; ils y trouvent plein de choses merveilleuses". Yo, cuando niño, en la escuela, durante el invierno con mis compañeros jugábamos en el desván para estar a salvo de la intemperie pero éramos pocos y no habían quitado las paredes maestras.
Es todo. Pasa un buen domingo. No volveré en este tema. Ahora dispones de todos los elementos para encontrar la tradución idónea. ¡Ánimo!


----------



## blink05

Te agradezco haberte tomado el tiempo de volver al tema. La traducción no es el problema que me ocupa, pero me importa comprender el tema.

Saludos, y que tengas un buen domingo.


----------

